# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  The STEMFIE 3D-printable educational construction set is ready for testing

## Stemfie3D

Hi, I have been developing a 3D-printable construction set toy for some time. It is now ready to be launched publicly for everyone to download and make. I'll be releasing all the files for the complete construction set, continuously. Please check out the project and hope you have fun 3D-printing! Projects files: https://stemfie.org/sps-000001Assembly video: https://youtu.be/LDidml1T6aMI'll post updates continuously and also send out information via the newsletter: https://newsletter.stemfie.org.Please let me know if you have any questions and suggestions. I am eager to reach out to all the makers who enjoy 3D printing and playing with educational toys.Cheers,  :Smile: PauloSPS-000001_assembly_step0_(stemfie.org)_main_sm.jpgSTEMFIE - 3D-printable rubber band-driven toy car - Main - SPS-000001 - stemfie.org.jpg

----------


## fred_dot_u

Your project is splendid! I intend to provide the link to the public library makerspace hoping they will use it for the teen maker programs they have. It should be well received. 

The design appears well thought out. Congratulations.

----------


## curious aardvark

love the way it powers the wheels. Very clever :-)

----------


## fred_dot_u

It's a design similar to the CD/DVD mouse trap powered cars I've seen on the 'net. It's a good bit more attractive and the easy assembly makes for a suitable gift for youngsters, in my opinion. I'll be making a bunch for next (this) year's Christmas gifts for the family.

----------


## Stemfie3D

> Your project is splendid! I intend to provide the link to the public library makerspace hoping they will use it for the teen maker programs they have. It should be well received. The design appears well thought out. Congratulations.


Thank you for your kind words and appreciation! :-) I hope many young makers will enjoy building their own design and ideas using the STEMFIE construction playset. All the full current set of files and future projects will always be available for free download from https://stemfie.org/downloads. Cheers!  :Smile: Paulo

----------

